# Wild Pigeon is really friendly? Is this unusual?



## Commonchameleon (Dec 29, 2017)

http://



I’m going to get right to the point. This little girl flew into the window of my workplace and knocked itself out for a solid 15 seconds before getting up and stumbling under my car and just standing there. It let me pick it up and still doesn’t show any fear for me. I have her set up in a cage. She is eating and drinking water and even easily steps int my hand. It has no band on its ankle but is very friendly and while it is cautious of my Fiancé it still lets them hold as touch it. Now that the bird seems to be hopping around more and begging to come out sit on my lap, I am wondering if I should try to let it go.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Sounds like a lost domestic pigeon. Hope you will keep him and not let him go.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You would need to post a picture of the bird to be able to get an idea. Lots of wild birds, if sick or injured become a lot more docile until they are well again. One could easily mistake it for them being friendly. That, or as cwebster has said, it could be a domestic bird. We would need to see him. Please don't release till you are sure. If he is domestic and not used to being out on his own then he won't last out there.


----------



## Commonchameleon (Dec 29, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> You would need to post a picture of the bird to be able to get an idea. Lots of wild birds, if sick or injured become a lot more docile until they are well again. One could easily mistake it for them being friendly. That, or as cwebster has said, it could be a domestic bird. We would need to see him. Please don't release till you are sure. If he is domestic and not used to being out on his own then he won't last out there.


We are becoming more and more attached to the bird. Especially now because it sits with us while we watch tv and gets very riled if it sees us sitting together without it. 
I have a photo uploaded into my album.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I can't really tell what kind he is from that picture, but can see that he is very young. He may have been someones pet that got out. Cute.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree with Jay3, he is cute and may be a lost pet. Would continue to spend time with him enjoy him. Pigeons are great pets.
Welcome to pigeon talk and the wirld of pigeons! It is great to be lucky enough to be chosen by a pugeon.


----------

